# CO Contact From GSM Brisbane 2016



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi, 

This thread is created for all those who have been contacted by CO from GSM Brisbane. Please share your experience and timelines so that we can get an idea about some future updates.

Thanks
G


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

What documents have been requested?


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

rajat_delhi said:


> What documents have been requested?


He requested PCC and Wife's functional english proof. How long it would take for grant if I provide all docs in next 2-3 days.


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

CO allocated on 21st Jan. Requested for PCC, form 1221 for me and my wife . I have submitted every thing on 27th Jan. May I know when can I expect the grant.

Sriman

189(261313)
Invited on Jan 8
Visa Lodged on Jan 9
CO allocated on 21st Jan.
Uploaded Additional docs on 27th Jan.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi, my CO contacted on 02 MARCH for UAE Visa copy proof, provided on the same day and waiting for grant from GSM Brisbane team..


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

namsfiz said:


> Hi, my CO contacted on 02 MARCH for UAE Visa copy proof, provided on the same day and waiting for grant from GSM Brisbane team..


Oooh, my agent didn't ask me to send it for him. 

my I know if you do the process by you or agent?


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Oooh, my agent didn't ask me to send it for him.
> 
> my I know if you do the process by you or agent?


I did by myself, no agent involved in my case..


----------



## maxngo (Nov 18, 2015)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Oooh, my agent didn't ask me to send it for him.
> 
> my I know if you do the process by you or agent?


Is your medicals cleared by now ? Whats the status on your immi?
Is it Health clearance provided?

Thanks


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

maxngo said:


> Is your medicals cleared by now ? Whats the status on your immi?
> Is it Health clearance provided?
> 
> Thanks


My agent uploaded all documents including PCC and medical. CO is not yet allocated.


----------



## ahmed_2003 (Mar 16, 2016)

Is gsm Brisbane is slow?


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

ahmed_2003 said:


> Is gsm Brisbane is slow?



GSM Brisbane is faster than GSM Adelaide.


----------



## Shivaram (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello all I am Shiva new to this thread, in same situation like you guys submitted my visa on 5th Jan. CO assigned on 25th Jan and asked for Indian police clearance. Medicals and all other documents submitted before CO assigned. Submitted the only CO asked Indian PCC on 18th FEB and waiting then since for a grant. 
This is the message Brisbane team giving right now through Automated reply when I tried to contact them through email
"Currently the processing time for GSM visas is impacted by a high volume of emails received. We aim to action cases and respond to emails soon after the 28 day due date, but this time can vary when there are high levels of emails. We appreciate your patience"
Hope we all get our grants soon

Applied for 489 visa Southern Inland sponsored


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Shivaram said:


> Hello all I am Shiva new to this thread, in same situation like you guys submitted my visa on 5th Jan. CO assigned on 25th Jan and asked for Indian police clearance. Medicals and all other documents submitted before CO assigned. Submitted the only CO asked Indian PCC on 18th FEB and waiting then since for a grant.
> This is the message Brisbane team giving right now through Automated reply when I tried to contact them through email
> "Currently the processing time for GSM visas is impacted by a high volume of emails received. We aim to action cases and respond to emails soon after the 28 day due date, but this time can vary when there are high levels of emails. We appreciate your patience"
> Hope we all get our grants soon
> ...



When you got that automated message Brisbane reply...


----------



## Shivaram (Nov 16, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> When you got that automated message Brisbane reply...


I got it 10 days before when I emailed them regarding my conformation of documents submitted through immigration account.


----------



## Shivaram (Nov 16, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> When you got that automated message Brisbane reply...


Even today they are giving the same message in automated reply. I just tried now


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Shivaram said:


> I got it 10 days before when I emailed them regarding my conformation of documents submitted through immigration account.


I also uploaded my UAE visa copy on 02 March 2016 but my CO told me in her email, no need to send any email for uploading, so still I didn't contact her.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Shivaram said:


> Even today they are giving the same message in automated reply. I just tried now


You can also try to call them tomorrow after 9:00am to check the status and drop message note for your CO.

GSM BRISBANE: +61731367000


----------



## Shivaram (Nov 16, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> You can also try to call them tomorrow after 9:00am to check the status and drop message note for your CO.
> 
> GSM BRISBANE: +61731367000


Thanks a lot for the info  I will do it tomorrow


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Shivaram said:


> Thanks a lot for the info  I will do it tomorrow


Great! please share the updates after your call.. thanks in advance.


----------



## Shivaram (Nov 16, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> You can also try to call them tomorrow after 9:00am to check the status and drop message note for your CO.
> 
> GSM BRISBANE: +61731367000





namsfiz said:


> Great! please share the updates after your call.. thanks in advance.


Sure bro


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Shivaram said:


> Sure bro


Hi, any updates regarding call DIBP...


----------



## JAN84 (Nov 22, 2015)

My CO(Brisbane) contacted on 13th January requested for additional documents which were provided on 19th January. Still no update.


----------



## Shivaram (Nov 16, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Hi, any updates regarding call DIBP...[/QUO
> Yes bro, A lady lifted the call after hearing some recorded information and told I cant contact CO as there is no single CO assigned to the complete process. Once, I submitted the CO requested documents. The CO who is available will be taking my case. So she said she cant provide any information regarding the processing time


----------



## Shivaram (Nov 16, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Hi, any updates regarding call DIBP...


Yes bro, A lady lifted the call after hearing some recorded information and told I cant contact CO as there is no single CO assigned to the complete process. Once, I submitted the CO requested documents. The CO who is available will be taking my case. So she said she cant provide any information regarding the processing time


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Shivaram said:


> Yes bro, A lady lifted the call after hearing some recorded information and told I cant contact CO as there is no single CO assigned to the complete process. Once, I submitted the CO requested documents. The CO who is available will be taking my case. So she said she cant provide any information regarding the processing time


Some time they are not giving even standard reply.. we have to wait and see!


----------



## Shivaram (Nov 16, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Some time they are not giving even standard reply.. we have to wait and see!


Yaa but these long waits after submitting final documents is frustrating. Anyway as you said we need to wait and see! LETS HOPE FOR BEST


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*You will hear something in these couple of days*



maxngo said:


> Is your medicals cleared by now ? Whats the status on your immi?
> Is it Health clearance provided?
> 
> Thanks


You will hear something in these couple of days.

All the Best!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## joshuapaul (Mar 30, 2016)

what kind of documents are requested by them ?


----------



## joshuapaul (Mar 30, 2016)

what kind of documents are requested by them ?

Twilio WooCommerce SMS PLugin | Woo SMS | Woo SMS Notification


----------



## ramitmasalia (Apr 1, 2016)

I submitted my application on 15th Jan 2016 and was allocated CO on 4th Feb. I was very happy to be allocated so quickly and provided the docs immediately on 5th Feb. However, I havent heard anything post that from them. Mailed them twice but got the same auto reply like others.

Meanwhile, I also heard that there was some strike going on there from 21st March upto 29th March.

Hoping for best. *fingers crossed*


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

ramitmasalia said:


> I submitted my application on 15th Jan 2016 and was allocated CO on 4th Feb. I was very happy to be allocated so quickly and provided the docs immediately on 5th Feb. However, I havent heard anything post that from them. Mailed them twice but got the same auto reply like others.
> 
> Meanwhile, I also heard that there was some strike going on there from 21st March upto 29th March.
> 
> Hoping for best. *fingers crossed*


The strike is postponed at the moment, can you share the full auto reply email content.

Thanks,


----------



## ramitmasalia (Apr 1, 2016)

Any updates? Did anybdy get Visa or any reply?


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Brisbane looks slow as compared to Adelaide.


----------



## ramitmasalia (Apr 1, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

any update


----------



## ramitmasalia (Apr 1, 2016)

Nothing at all! Called them many times but getting the same standard reply...u have to wait. More than 90days over now for.my application..which is their standard processing time. Stilll they are not giving any proper reply.
Even 28days since submission of documents are over since Inwas alloted the Case officer.

I also asked whether the officer is same or new officer is alloted. They said we cnt tell that. No reply at all!! Strange!!!


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

ramitmasalia said:


> Nothing at all! Called them many times but getting the same standard reply...u have to wait. More than 90days over now for.my application..which is their standard processing time. Stilll they are not giving any proper reply.
> Even 28days since submission of documents are over since Inwas alloted the Case officer.
> 
> I also asked whether the officer is same or new officer is alloted. They said we cnt tell that. No reply at all!! Strange!!!


Don't worry Ramit

We need to keep patience.........

That's the only thing we can do and try to focus on other things


----------



## s.m (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi All,
It seems that GSM Brisbane is going extremely slow. 

Immi Tracker shows that they have given only 2 Grants in 190 Subclass after CO contact since Feb 2016 (from amongst the small fraction who actually registered on immitracker).

Adelaide on the other hand has given several. 

Also, mostly onshore applicants are getting direct grants.

Wonder what's actually happening out there. Any clues anyone ?


----------



## arjanrajesh (May 6, 2016)

Hello Ramit,
I also have same scenario, applied on 22 jan 2016. Still no one contacted. Can you please provide email ID or Phone numbers (how you call them from India and what timing) to get current status, Many Thanks.


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

arjanrajesh said:


> Hello Ramit,
> I also have same scenario, applied on 22 jan 2016. Still no one contacted. Can you please provide email ID or Phone numbers (how you call them from India and what timing) to get current status, Many Thanks.



Hi Rajan,

To which office your application is allocated. Call +61131881 (Brisbane office) from skype(Buy skype credit) for cheaper rates. Only after 1 hr your call will be picked up. Or else call +61731367000 these people will pick up the call in 15-20 min. To whomever you call you will hear the same response that the application is under routine checks. It is only for our satisfaction we have to call. C0unt 90 days from the time you have provided all the information usually it will be 90 + 1 or 2 weeks. 
Wishing you best of luck !!!


----------



## arjanrajesh (May 6, 2016)

Many Thanks Vardhan.
My case should be in Brisbane office (189 visa class), I had selected Brisbane during file my case.
I will try both numbers through Skype. Do you have any email IDs also to drop mail.
My case was lodge on 22 Jan 2016, It crossed 90 Days already but no one contacted. No mail from CO. we already uploaded all documents, PCC and Medical.


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

They mentioned in the website that they try to complete 70% of the applications in 1-3 months and not all the applications. If we are one of those luckiest members ours will be completed in 3 months otherwise its a waiting game !!!! God please bless all of us who are waiting since 3 months.


----------



## arjanrajesh (May 6, 2016)

Yes we need blessings who are filling from India specifically and are Accountant category. No clue what should do next.

I have multiple numbers like +61-1300 364 613, +61-131881 and +61731367000. where we should dial for 189 visa query. and how much approximate it costs from Skype. As these are non geographic numbers (or sharing numbers) so cost will be higher than routine even on Skype.


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

arjanrajesh said:


> Many Thanks Vardhan.
> My case should be in Brisbane office (189 visa class), I had selected Brisbane during file my case.
> I will try both numbers through Skype. Do you have any email IDs also to drop mail.
> My case was lodge on 22 Jan 2016, It crossed 90 Days already but no one contacted. No mail from CO. we already uploaded all documents, PCC and Medical.



Hi Rajesh,

If you login to immi account you will come to know the CO is from which office. Some times it happens that though the status is "Application Received " but at the back end CO might be working. So I would suggest you do not panic. Even after 90 days CO didnt contacted means that they do not require any additional documentation from you and your case might be under routine checks  . When is the last date you have uploaded all the info? Count 90 days from there and wait.. 
I lodged my visa on Jan 29th and front loaded all docs by Feb 13th. Fortunately CO got assigned on Feb 13th. They didnt come back after that till 90 days got completed. On 90th day , i.e., Apr 29th they came back saying that they are seeing empty Form 80( Problem with their software). So I converted PDF to Img and uploaded on Apr 30th. I was disasppointed that what were they doing till 90th day. Didnt they check earlier. Does it means that they started looking at my case after 90th mark is reached? Does it mean that they will start processing once the 90th day deadline is crossed. So many questions on my head. so much stress on me and everyone who are waiting long time are in the same boat. 
Most frustrated one is that I waited for 7 months for my EOI invite. Atleast they must process the applications who had waited for a long time for the invite. 

I have seen cases where people had 70 points and their EOI got pick up within weeks and got grants in few months after they lodged their visa. Total Visa grant time varies from few months to year even . Luck vs unlucky people... No offense on people who had high points


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

arjanrajesh said:


> Yes we need blessings who are filling from India specifically and are Accountant category. No clue what should do next.
> 
> I have multiple numbers like +61-1300 364 613, +61-131881 and +61731367000. where we should dial for 189 visa query. and how much approximate it costs from Skype. As these are non geographic numbers (or sharing numbers) so cost will be higher than routine even on Skype.


buy 300rs skype credit . It will cost around 3 rs per minute for australia


----------



## s.m (Jun 18, 2015)

arjanrajesh said:


> Yes we need blessings who are filling from India specifically and are Accountant category. No clue what should do next.
> 
> I have multiple numbers like +61-1300 364 613, +61-131881 and +61731367000. where we should dial for 189 visa query. and how much approximate it costs from Skype. As these are non geographic numbers (or sharing numbers) so cost will be higher than routine even on Skype.


Hi,
Download Action VoIp on Phone / Laptop and call. My experience is that they have the cheapest calling rates.


----------



## arjanrajesh (May 6, 2016)

Many Thanks Vardhan, Information shared by you is really helpful and motivated.
My application is in ‘Application received’ state in immi account from 1st day of file lodgment & fees paid. So cannot see CO allocation, office. I will try to Brisbane office number next week If will get information.

Can you please advise which number I should dial out of these three numbers- +61-1300 364 613, +61-131881 and +61731367000. I had seen on Skype site, charges to dial these numbers are around 15 rupees per minutes.

Thank You.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

GSM Brisbane are working very slowly? 150 days since application lodged, 65 days after CO contact..
Can some one suggest how much more time required for grant.


----------



## arjanrajesh (May 6, 2016)

Thanks to all friends advised to query about application. I called to +61731367000 , and explained my problem that no one contact me till the time. I lodge my file on 24 Jan 2016. He verify and told me that as per system CO assigned on 8th Feb and should sent mail about few documents related to Spouse. He didn't specify document details. But I told that we didn't received any email and even my Immi account always displays 'App Recd', there is no any communication or email in Inbox of Immi account. Even status of application never moved to WIP or any link activated for documents. we had uploaded few documents like PCC, form 80 of spouse on 10th Feb 2016, we were in process of uploading documents.
Then he put my call on hold for few minutes and then told that he is escalating our concern that client didn't receive any communication till the time. also confusing that there is no communication ref in Immi account. He advise to wait for some days someone should contact us. 
Can anyone please advise how I should proceed next and have anyone experience this issue? Please advise.


----------



## s.m (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Any New Subclass 190 Grants from GSM Brisbane for anyone ?


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

s.m said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Any New Subclass 190 Grants from GSM Brisbane for anyone ?


am in


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

Dear Friends,

Any body have experience of GSM Brisbane Team 33? As, I called GSM Brisbane today, Executive told me that my file is with Team 33. Any body guide me how much time this team takes to grant? Please guide me

Regards,


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Today CO contact from GSM Brisbane asked for additional documents .


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> Today CO contact from GSM Brisbane asked for additional documents .


What additional documents did your CO requested today from you?


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

jahanzeb84 said:


> What additional documents did your CO requested today from you?


1)Wife's form 80, I had already front loaded, not sure why they asked me to send, maybe missing some information.
2)Wife's functinal english proof
3)Wife's Health undertaking signed form .

I was expecting query for 2nd 3rd not the first one .


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

Co asked me to provide wife's pcc on 27th june 2016


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

chetan chavda said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Any body have experience of GSM Brisbane Team 33? As, I called GSM Brisbane today, Executive told me that my file is with Team 33. Any body guide me how much time this team takes to grant? Please guide me
> 
> Regards,


Hey,

How did you get to know that? never heard of it.

Please share your timeline

Viaan


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

People say Brisbane team is slow. is it true?


----------



## s.m (Jun 18, 2015)

Rajgowda said:


> People say Brisbane team is slow. is it true?


Hi,
It seems that Brisbane team is quite small. But they are definitely awake. I got my grant on 4th July 

All the best!


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

s.m said:


> Hi,
> It seems that Brisbane team is quite small. But they are definitely awake. I got my grant on 4th July
> 
> All the best!


Can you please update your timeline... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vk_jay (Jan 29, 2016)

*Brisbane GSM*

CO allocated on 9 May 2016. Requested for Form 80. Uploaded on 10 May 2016. May I know when can I expect the grant.


189
Invited 27 April 2016
Visa Lodged on 27 April 2016
CO allocated on 9 May 2016.
Uploaded Additional docs on 10 May 2016.
Grant: XXX


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

vk_jay said:


> CO allocated on 9 May 2016. Requested for Form 80. Uploaded on 10 May 2016. May I know when can I expect the grant.
> 
> 
> 189
> ...


Hi

Nobody can predict DIBP, people who have lodged their visa on Feb are still waiting for grant and there are people who have lodged on June got their grant already. It all depends on your profile if they are satisfied with everything you will get it in 90 days standard time. 

All the best

Viaan


----------



## vk_jay (Jan 29, 2016)

Strange thing is that my CO contacted me within an hour of updating documents asking for the Form 80. Then no response after that. 
Also it was a mail with a name. That is how they assign the CO, right? Or do we get a special e-mail stating this is your CO??


----------



## vk_jay (Jan 29, 2016)

Viaan said:


> Hi
> 
> Nobody can predict DIBP, people who have lodged their visa on Feb are still waiting for grant and there are people who have lodged on June got their grant already. It all depends on your profile if they are satisfied with everything you will get it in 90 days standard time.
> 
> ...


Strange thing is that my CO contacted me within an hour of updating documents asking for the Form 80. Then no response after that. 
Also it was a mail with a name. That is how they assign the CO, right? Or do we get a special e-mail stating this is your CO??


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

vk_jay said:


> Strange thing is that my CO contacted me within an hour of updating documents asking for the Form 80. Then no response after that.
> Also it was a mail with a name. That is how they assign the CO, right? Or do we get a special e-mail stating this is your CO??


Hi,

Yeah, If CO is asking for more documents that means your case is assigned for processing, because i front loaded all the documents i got an IMMI assessment commence mail..

Viaan


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Rajgowda said:


> People say Brisbane team is slow. is it true?


it seems to be, compared to adelaide


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> it seems to be, compared to adelaide


It seems Brisbane have a smaller team than Adelaide that's why less grants

Viaan


----------



## Gaderaju21 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Still waiting for Grant*

Hi All,

I am very new to this forum and we are also waiting for the Grant from Brisbane office

we have lodged the app on 7th April 2016 and CO contacted on 13th May 2016 and askded form 1221 and submitted on the same day


So when can i expect the Grant, today it's going to be 3 months


My Occupation is HR Advisor


Thanks,
Gaderaju21


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Gaderaju21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very new to this forum and we are also waiting for the Grant from Brisbane office
> 
> ...


You can try calling them if you have crossed serviced standard time which is 90 days.


----------



## Gaderaju21 (Jul 6, 2016)

Sure..i will do that thanksmate..can you post thenumber to call


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Gaderaju21 said:


> Sure..i will do that thanksmate..can you post thenumber to call


+61731367000 Please double check and call


----------



## 469466 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi All,

Received an email from GSM.Brisbane yesterday asking for additional documents to be uploaded.

1). Form 80 for both myself & my husband.
2). PCC - Gulf countries that we resided within the last 10 yrs.
3). Evidence of employment - Tax returns & pay slips.

While I'm getting them ready, would like to know on how to identify if a CO has been assigned to our case? There was a name in the email sent from GSM.brisbane. Does that signify that this person is the CO for my case?


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

aadarsh25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received an email from GSM.Brisbane yesterday asking for additional documents to be uploaded.
> 
> ...


Hi

Yeah that is your CO but your CO might change, from last year they changed the system of being assigned to just one CO. So that way they can ensure even if a CO goes on annual leave someone else canl pick up your case.

Viaan


----------



## Gaderaju21 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for the number, yes i will check before calling


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi guys. Finally its a grant! Thank you everyone for the valueable inputs and wishing all the very best to the people waiting for their grants.


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

jibzz said:


> Hi guys. Finally its a grant! Thank you everyone for the valueable inputs and wishing all the very best to the people waiting for their grants.



Congrats Jibzz...
Who was your CO


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Viaan said:


> Congrats Jibzz...
> Who was your CO


I believe they dont assign one CO. Everytime they have contacted me, the guy was different.


----------



## Gaderaju21 (Jul 6, 2016)

jibzz said:


> Hi guys. Finally its a grant! Thank you everyone for the valueable inputs and wishing all the very best to the people waiting for their grants.



Congratulations...:second::second::second::second:


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Gaderaju21 said:


> Congratulations...:second::second::second::second:


Thanks bro


----------



## mgfg (Jan 16, 2016)

Guys, any grants from Brisbane team? I lodged on may 11, CO contact on 15th june and still waiting...


----------



## shahshyam2007 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi guys ! 

I was contacted by Amanda (60016358) from Brisbane on 17 May 2016. Uploaded the requisite documents (current employment certificate, bank statements) on 7 June and waiting since then.

I was thinking of uploading additional documents suo motu (email approval from manager regarding roles performed, payslip for current month) so that an employment verification (if required) may be easier. Is it advisable to do that?

Separately, I believe the name of the CO is always incorrectly given to us. Is there a way we can keep a track record of the CO based on the Position Number? My CO's number is 60016358.

Regards,

Visa 189 
Accountant (General) - 221111
PTE: 13 Feb 2016 (90)
ICAA +ve assessment: 13 April 2016
EOI Submitted : 13 April 2016 (75 Points) 
Invite: 27 April 2016 
Visa Lodged: 3 May 2016 
Documents uploaded: 5 May 2016
PCC: 11 May 2016
CO contact: 17 May 2016 (current employer reference, Medicals, spouse relationship)
Medicals: 21 May 2016
Response to CO: 7 June 2016


----------



## mgfg (Jan 16, 2016)

What is happening w/ brisbane team??


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

mgfg said:


> What is happening w/ brisbane team??


Hi. 

Is this the thread for queenslnd state sponsorship?
Can advise which forum thread for that


----------



## sivaijiv (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am in the queue for very long time :confused2: and below is my timeline.

261313 - Software Engineer (70 points)
VISA lodged - : 23 JAN 2016
CO Brisbane contact for additional docs : 08 FEB 2016
Satisfied all requirements (Medical and PCC) : 3 MARCH 2016
Employer replied for verification : 11 JULY 2016
Visa Grant: God Knows :juggle:


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

:second:


sivaijiv said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in the queue for very long time :confused2: and below is my timeline.
> 
> ...


That's long wait. May i knw when did u lodged?
190?


----------



## b allen (Nov 15, 2015)

Brisbane team visa lodged 21 Dec CO contact 21 Jan. Request completed 5 Feb so there u go and I believe there are more waiting before me.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

b allen said:


> Brisbane team visa lodged 21 Dec CO contact 21 Jan. Request completed 5 Feb so there u go and I believe there are more waiting before me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Their process seems very long wait, Does any one knows of thread forum for
Waiting queensland invite?


----------



## sivaijiv (Jul 15, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> :second:
> 
> That's long wait. May i knw when did u lodged?
> 190?


Yes its for 190 and Visa lodged on JAN 23(mentioned in time line)
Earlier it was full of expectations, then turned to frustrations, and now becoming more painful to push each day


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

sivaijiv said:


> Yes its for 190 and Visa lodged on JAN 23(mentioned in time line)
> Earlier it was full of expectations, then turned to frustrations, and now becoming more painful to push each day


Oh ok. I just lodged to qld. No wonder i cant
Find any forum for that. And it seems very quiet
For qld. But i saw in immitracker, 1 got invited
For 261313. Eoi on apr 11, invited on apr 22.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Today received my Grant 
All the very best to all of you


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Congratulations! Really happy for you



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey Guys, I'm so excited to share this news. Which I was waiting for a long time to do. 
Yes Yes Yes you people have guessed it right, I have got the grant mail today morning. 
I can't thank enough to this forum people who were there when I needed the most.
A big shout to you guys THANK YOU SO MUCH...

This forum rocks ...

To people who are still waiting for their GRANT I wish you get it SOON ...

My Timeline

261313 Software Engineer
06.08.15 - ACS Submitted
20.08.15 - ACS Positive Response
09.10.15 - EOI 189 Submission (DOE) - 60 points
03.02.16 - Invited
28.03.16 - Visa Lodged
21.04.16 - CO Contact for additional Docs
21.04.16 - Notified CO about Pregnancy 
24.05.16 - Notified CO about the New Born 
25.05.16 - CO contacted and asked to submit Baby's Docs
07.06.16 - Medicals done.
09.06.16 - Uploaded all the Docs with PCC (India & UK)
20.06.16 - Baby added
29.06.16 - Baby's Medicals Updated
01.08.16 - Grant 
10.06.17 - IED lane:

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

Congrats ...you baby is lucky for you..all the best


Rajgowda said:


> Hey Guys, I'm so excited to share this news. Which I was waiting for a long time to do.
> Yes Yes Yes you people have guessed it right, I have got the grant mail today morning.
> I can't thank enough to this forum people who were there when I needed the most.
> A big shout to you guys THANK YOU SO MUCH...
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rajgowda said:


> Hey Guys, I'm so excited to share this news. Which I was waiting for a long time to do.
> Yes Yes Yes you people have guessed it right, I have got the grant mail today morning.
> I can't thank enough to this forum people who were there when I needed the most.
> A big shout to you guys THANK YOU SO MUCH...
> ...


Congrats my friend! really happy for you!


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats my friend! really happy for you!


Thanks buddy... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

adinil said:


> Congrats ...you baby is lucky for you..all the best


Thanks and Yes I felt that too mate... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sivaijiv (Jul 15, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> Oh ok. I just lodged to qld. No wonder i cant
> Find any forum for that. And it seems very quiet
> For qld. But i saw in immitracker, 1 got invited
> For 261313. Eoi on apr 11, invited on apr 22.



its 189,going crazy nowadays


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

*Responding to CO*

Hi all,

Do we need to update CO by mail after uploading all requested document or "information provided "button in immiaccount will do this purpose?

Can someone clarify?


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Sithi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do we need to update CO by mail after uploading all requested document or "information provided "button in immiaccount will do this purpose?
> 
> Can someone clarify?


No harm in doing that, however, CO will pick up case as per his routine schedule. You might call as well to inform about the same.


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

Is anyone waiting for grant from GSM Brisbane Team


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

Sithi said:


> Is anyone waiting for grant from GSM Brisbane Team


Yes, I am awaiting grant  

Sent from my ASUS_T00I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello_mate said:


> Yes, I am awaiting grant
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00I using Tapatalk


Almost close to your timeline.

visa lodged : 15 July
Co contact : 3rd August
Responded back: 10th August


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

Sithi said:


> Almost close to your timeline.
> 
> visa lodged : 15 July
> Co contact : 3rd August
> Responded back: 10th August


I am also waiting since May


----------



## hieund85 (Jan 24, 2016)

I am also waiting.

Visa lodged: 10 June 2016
CO contacted 1: 15 July 2016
CO contacted 2: 16 August 2016
Information provided: 17 August 2016
Grant: xx xxx xxxx :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

I wish speedy grants to all waiting. Hope the prayers get answers sooner than later 

Sent from my ASUS_T00I using Tapatalk


----------



## 469466 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Will EOI expiring affect Visa processing?*

Hi Guys,

I am also waiting since filing my application in May 2016. MY EOI is expiring this month and would like to check if it will affect the visa processing?

I did try to reach out to the Brisbane office via email and phone but no response. 

Please let me know.

Thanks,
AR


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Waiting in queue too.
Applied the visa on 15.07.2016
CO contacted on 03.08.2016 and asked for additional documents.
Documents submitted on 19.08.2016.
Assessment in progress.
No news after that.
Waiting..


Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

Waiting since June.


----------



## Dorasi (Dec 26, 2012)

Logded the visa on the 9th of Aug (489 SS) 
CO contact on the 2nd of September 
Upload documents on the 4th of September. 
Waiting ××××××××

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Waiting since June 2nd ....


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

Looks like Brisbane processing is slow.


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

Diligence said:


> Waiting in queue too.
> Applied the visa on 15.07.2016
> CO contacted on 03.08.2016 and asked for additional documents.
> Documents submitted on 19.08.2016.
> ...


Mine ANZCO 261312
Can you share your code?


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Sithi said:


> Mine ANZCO 261312
> Can you share your code?


312112 building associate

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

aadarsh25 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am also waiting since filing my application in May 2016. MY EOI is expiring this month and would like to check if it will affect the visa processing?
> 
> ...


Hey, I hope you have paid the visa fee. If you have then that means your visa is lodged and you need not worry about eoi expiry now 👍. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

coffee123 said:


> Looks like Brisbane processing is slow.


Yup, that's is my view too. But I hope they don't take too long. 

Prayers for everyone 🙏🙏🙏

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

Please refer to my signature for my timeline. 
Now waiting for my agent to provide the grant letter


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

What is the contact number of gsm brisbane team?


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

naushadqamar said:


> What is the contact number of gsm brisbane team?



+61731367000 is to contact after GSM allocation, not for the specific Brisbane office.


----------



## patkylie (Sep 13, 2016)

May I ask something about PCC. Is there any referral letter by the CO for PCC?
Because the police dept of my living place require a referral letter before than can process the PCC request and I can't find any referral letter in the Immi account.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## rameshbestha (Jan 16, 2014)

Sithi said:


> +61731367000 is to contact after GSM allocation, not for the specific Brisbane office.



Can we call them and ask the status ?


----------



## humanshado (Jun 12, 2016)

A piece of advice to anybody responding to a request from CO through email. Please always quote your EOI Id, Case number etc. It makes it easy for them to dig out your stuff and respond quickly. It worked for me!


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

humanshado said:


> A piece of advice to anybody responding to a request from CO. Please always quote your EOI Id, Case number etc. It makes it easy for them to dig out your stuff and respond quickly. It worked for me!


I have submitted the documents asked on the immiaccount on 19th august and the status shows assessment in progress.Do you think I should also send a mail to the CO telling him that I have submitted the documents asked for? Please advise!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## humanshado (Jun 12, 2016)

Diligence said:


> I have submitted the documents asked on the immiaccount on 19th august and the status shows assessment in progress.Do you think I should also send a mail to the CO telling him that I have submitted the documents asked for? Please advise!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


I did both because the mail I received from the CO specifically asked me to also send my PCC to gsm.brisbane email. There is no harm in doing both. But do not send reminders after reminders like some of us do. I feel it delays everything except, of course, you have waited for 3 months without any feedback from them. Good luck!


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

humanshado said:


> I did both because the mail I received from the CO specifically asked me to also send my PCC to gsm.brisbane email. There is no harm in doing both. But do not send reminders after reminders like some of us do. I feel it delays everything except, of course, you have waited for 3 months without any feedback from them. Good luck!


Ok thanks

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

Any recent grant from GSM Brisbane?


----------



## rameshbestha (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi All,

I called to this number today +61731367000 to know the status
The response is as following from them.
"As your CO reached you on 03/08/2016. You file will be picked after 28days to check the updates and it may take another 2 to 3 weeks to process. So it's matter of waiting for you now "


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

rameshbestha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called to this number today +61731367000 to know the status
> The response is as following from them.
> "As your CO reached you on 03/08/2016. You file will be picked after 28days to check the updates and it may take another 2 to 3 weeks to process. So it's matter of waiting for you now "


Thanks for the update.Co contacted me also on 3rd aug so 28 days got over on 1st sept.So we should get a response in one week or maximum two weeks.All the best to you and hoping that we don't have to wait longer!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## taurasmishu (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi All,

Below is my timeline:

Job Code: 261313
Total Points: 60
Invitation Received: 17th Feb, 2016
Application Lodged: 2nd March, 2016
CO contacted: 21st March, 2016
Request completed: 26th March, 2016
Employment Verification: 20th April, 2016

I have submitted all the documents by 16th March, 2016 including medicals and completed the request of CO on 26th March, 2016 but my application's status is still 'Assessment in progress'. I received a call from Australia High Commission, New Delhi and they took an interview of me that day. After that I sent emails to GSM.Brisbane twice but they didn't give any response to me.

Can anyone suggest what can I do in this situation and what could be the reason behind this so long delay.

Thanks


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

Diligence said:


> Thanks for the update.Co contacted me also on 3rd aug so 28 days got over on 1st sept.So we should get a response in one week or maximum two weeks.All the best to you and hoping that we don't have to wait longer!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


All three of us were contacted by CO on 3rd August. Lets Pray and hope for grant in this week.


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

Sithi said:


> All three of us were contacted by CO on 3rd August. Lets Pray and hope for grant in this week.




Is it a public holiday tomorrow in Australia?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

Ravikumar85 said:


> Is it a public holiday tomorrow in Australia?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not in all States. Only in ACT and Western Australia.

Source: Public Holidays in Australia


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Sithi said:


> All three of us were contacted by CO on 3rd August. Lets Pray and hope for grant in this week.


Yes hoping for the best!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## patkylie (Sep 13, 2016)

Finally receive email from my CO.

I lodged 189 application on 31/8/2016

ANZSCO 254418 Registered Nurse 

Wish you all good luck !


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

patkylie said:


> Finally receive email from my CO.
> 
> I lodged 189 application on 31/8/2016
> 
> ...


Did you received your grant today or co contact for further details


----------



## patkylie (Sep 13, 2016)

Sithi said:


> Did you received your grant today or co contact for further details


No. I need to do PCC and Health Check first.


----------



## Axeem (May 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I need your advice.

Please see my timeline in my signature below. However, there are two instances when Skill support staff contacted me and asked for clarifications. First one in 1st week of July and second in 1 week of August. All the information they asked for had been emailed to them in two to three days. 

I want to ask if I should drop an email to the CO or Call GSM Brisbane office for update as two months are already passed. Or should I wait for another one month. I am feeling a bit uneasy and impatient as well. 

Kindly advise.

Regards,

Azeem


----------



## vk_jay (Jan 29, 2016)

*5 months !!!!!*

HI,

No clue.. I tried calling one time. They said that I have submitted all the required documents and there is nothing to be done from my side and the visa is under processing. !!!!!!!!

See my timeline below..
2333- Electrical Engineeer
Visa Invitation: 27 April 2016
Visa lodge: 27 April 2016
Medicals Uploaded: 09 May 2016
CO Allocated 09 May 2016: Brisbane, Docs requested, Form 80 for wife
Requested: Completed on 10 May 2016
Grant of Visa: out:


----------



## BHPS (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi everyone , I am also waiting since months 

See my signature for my timeline


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

BHPS said:


> Hi everyone , I am also waiting since months
> 
> See my signature for my timeline
> 
> ...


What did they ask for via skillsupport ?


----------



## vk_jay (Jan 29, 2016)

BHPS said:


> Hi everyone , I am also waiting since months
> 
> See my signature for my timeline


why did they contact via skill support? (Skill Select Login !!) Shouldn't they contact via Immiaccount ???
What docs did they ask?


----------



## BHPS (Apr 12, 2016)

whynotaustralia said:


> What did they ask for via skillsupport ?



Hi,

The questions were for my partner :-

There was a 1 month gap in completing high school and starting graduation so they asked what you did during this time and who supported you financially? Same question was on with 1 month from graduation to Post Graduation?
and lastly who supported you for your Graduation and post graduation financially?

WE replied as summer break and parents supported and in between we helped them in their business. That's it.

Still waiting.


----------



## 469466 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi All,

Hurray!!! Received our grant yesterday  Phew...!!!! It was a real long journey and I'm glad it turned out to be fruitful. Thanks to each and everyone who had helped me throughout...

Wishing all the applicants Best of Luck..!!!

Regards,
Asha


----------



## kooljack007 (Aug 4, 2016)

aadarsh25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hurray!!! Received our grant yesterday  Phew...!!!! It was a real long journey and I'm glad it turned out to be fruitful. Thanks to each and everyone who had helped me throughout...
> 
> ...


Congrats Asha!! ☺ Could you please share your timeline.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

aadarsh25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hurray!!! Received our grant yesterday  Phew...!!!! It was a real long journey and I'm glad it turned out to be fruitful. Thanks to each and everyone who had helped me throughout...
> 
> ...


Congratulations for ur grant.Any job verification happened in your case?share ur timeline please.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

aadarsh25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHPS (Apr 12, 2016)

aadarsh25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hurray!!! Received our grant yesterday  Phew...!!!! It was a real long journey and I'm glad it turned out to be fruitful. Thanks to each and everyone who had helped me throughout...
> 
> ...


Congratulation, any Employement verification call to yourself or your HR?
Which team handled your case and how many you been contacted by DIBP?

Good luck for your future.


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

No posts here..Brisbane appears to be very slow.. worrying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 469466 (Mar 28, 2014)

Diligence said:


> Congratulations for ur grant.Any job verification happened in your case?share ur timeline please.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Hi Diligence,

Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## 469466 (Mar 28, 2014)

BHPS said:


> Congratulation, any Employement verification call to yourself or your HR?
> Which team handled your case and how many you been contacted by DIBP?
> 
> Good luck for your future.


Hi BHPS,

Not that I am aware of. My case was handled by the Brisbane team.


----------



## MonicaK (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi All,

We got our grant today @7.40am IST.

Case handled by Brisbane team CO name Alexandra.

Finally we could see some process from Brisbane team.

My timeline is in signature.

All the very best for those who are waiting for their grants.

Regards,
Monica


----------



## MonicaK (Mar 23, 2016)

Also I know there is one more grant reported from Brisbane team today..


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

I lodged June 18.. Co contact 22 july replied August 03

Nothing so far


----------



## MonicaK (Mar 23, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> I lodged June 18.. Co contact 22 july replied August 03
> 
> Nothing so far


Have you checked with your employers if any verification happened so far.. ?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

MonicaK said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged June 18.. Co contact 22 july replied August 03
> ...


Company of 6000+ employees hardly possible that HR remembers that verification happened 

I am totally in dark.


----------



## kunal530 (Jan 25, 2016)

CO Alexandra contacted me on 23rd Sept asking for meds and pcc. Provided it on 30th sept. Nothing after that. Is it the case that they will start processing only after 28 days period is over once they request the information?


----------



## MonicaK (Mar 23, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Company of 6000+ employees hardly possible that HR remembers that verification happened
> 
> I am totally in dark.


Veru true, it's hard to find out.. 
But in our case HR called us and informed about the mail, that's why I thought may be if you had that chance.. 

Stay in tight your time will be come soon.. !! I wish you luck


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

MonicaK said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Company of 6000+ employees hardly possible that HR remembers that verification happened
> ...


Thanks Monica  well no option we are hanging in tight


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

kunal530 said:


> CO Alexandra contacted me on 23rd Sept asking for meds and pcc. Provided it on 30th sept. Nothing after that. Is it the case that they will start processing only after 28 days period is over once they request the information?




I have the same CO assigned to me,requested for pcc and meds on 19th sep, uploaded on 10 oct.. no news after that.
--shaan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Anyone with co Victoria?


----------



## MonicaK (Mar 23, 2016)

shaancm said:


> I have the same CO assigned to me,requested for pcc and meds on 19th sep, uploaded on 10 oct.. no news after that.
> --shaan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My co Alexandra requested for more docs on july 21 and information provided on 30th july... Then no news.
On my 120th day of visa lodge we called dibp to check the status and the guy said we will know the status in 2 weeks time.. 

Got my grant on 128th day of visa lodge.. I believe our call to dibp might have triggered something..


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

MonicaK said:


> My co Alexandra requested for more docs on july 21 and information provided on 30th july... Then no news.
> On my 120th day of visa lodge we called dibp to check the status and the guy said we will know the status in 2 weeks time..
> 
> Got my grant on 128th day of visa lodge.. I believe our call to dibp might have triggered something..




Will wait for few more days and then give them a call. No emp verification done in my knowledge..
--shaan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

Please can anyone guide me with the specific documents required to be submitted for spouse if claiming partner skill point. 

I know the details for English, skill assessment letter, birth and identity/age documents. However, I would request help regarding documents other than that. 
To be specific, do we need to submit roles & responsibility letter/declaration that we had submitted to ACS for skill assessment.


----------



## kunal530 (Jan 25, 2016)

shaancm said:


> I have the same CO assigned to me,requested for pcc and meds on 19th sep, uploaded on 10 oct.. no news after that.
> --shaan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Shaan, When did you lodge the visa? and do you have additional applicants attached to your application?


----------



## roshand79 (Jan 16, 2016)

*Hello*

Hi there 

Anybody got recent grant from gsm Brisbane


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

kunal530 said:


> Hi Shaan, When did you lodge the visa? and do you have additional applicants attached to your application?




Hi Kunal,
Lodged on aug 24 with 3 dependents.
Shaan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHPS (Apr 12, 2016)

*Visa grant*

Dear mates,
Today is the day when i just looked up,smiled and said "I know that was you, GOD",Thanks!"
It was a very long wait but the results are really super sweet as me and family got Grant today just 1.5 hour back i.e at 9 :00 AM GMT. I just started my usual day in UK office with a depressing thought Australia working day is over now and i will start a new hope tomorrow but GOD gave the gift of this Grant letter today only, that too after all business hours are closed for the day in Australia.
It really feels like GOLDEN LETTER and feelings can't be just expressed.
I would like to thank each one of you to contribute in my journey here be it VIKASCHANDRA, Aussiebydream,RONKAR,GONNABEEXPAT or any other member whose name is not mentioned here. It was really eye opening facts and information from all of you, although i used one of the named agent but the knowledge i got in this forum was far better than i got from my agent and rather i wish i couldn't have paid them for their services.


I wish you all get your Golden letters soon and very soon as my waiting journey is finishing here after wait of 5+ months. My signatures updated , i will try to help further in this forum with the information i have.

Thanks


----------



## roshand79 (Jan 16, 2016)

BHPS said:


> Dear mates,
> 
> Today is the day when i just looked up,smiled and said "I know that was you, GOD",Thanks!"
> 
> ...




Congrats dear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kooljack007 (Aug 4, 2016)

BHPS said:


> Dear mates,
> Today is the day when i just looked up,smiled and said "I know that was you, GOD",Thanks!"
> It was a very long wait but the results are really super sweet as me and family got Grant today just 1.5 hour back i.e at 9 :00 AM GMT. I just started my usual day in UK office with a depressing thought Australia working day is over now and i will start a new hope tomorrow but GOD gave the gift of this Grant letter today only, that too after all business hours are closed for the day in Australia.
> It really feels like GOLDEN LETTER and feelings can't be just expressed.
> ...


Congrats!!☺

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

BHPS said:


> Dear mates,
> Today is the day when i just looked up,smiled and said "I know that was you, GOD",Thanks!"
> It was a very long wait but the results are really super sweet as me and family got Grant today just 1.5 hour back i.e at 9 :00 AM GMT. I just started my usual day in UK office with a depressing thought Australia working day is over now and i will start a new hope tomorrow but GOD gave the gift of this Grant letter today only, that too after all business hours are closed for the day in Australia.
> It really feels like GOLDEN LETTER and feelings can't be just expressed.
> ...


Congratulations. I do have a question. You say you got the grant mail at 09:00 GMT. That's 19:00 Brisbane. Is that the actual time it was sent (assuming reliable mail service like gmail) or was there a delay in you picking it up?


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

BHPS said:


> Dear mates,
> 
> Today is the day when i just looked up,smiled and said "I know that was you, GOD",Thanks!"
> 
> ...




Congrats, all the best..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHPS (Apr 12, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Congratulations. I do have a question. You say you got the grant mail at 09:00 GMT. That's 19:00 Brisbane. Is that the actual time it was sent (assuming reliable mail service like gmail) or was there a delay in you picking it up?


Thats for sure 9 AM GMT because i check emails multiple time in Australian working hours to check all the emails. and just 5 min before i even logged into my immiaccount and the status was "assessment in progress" and i went to grab a cuppa then i refreshed my inbox and tada here it was ...... Surely 9AM GMT after that the status in my immiaccount is Finalized.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

BHPS said:


> Thats for sure 9 AM GMT because i check emails multiple time in Australian working hours to check all the emails. and just 5 min before i even logged into my immiaccount and the status was "assessment in progress" and i went to grab a cuppa then i refreshed my inbox and tada here it was ...... Surely 9AM GMT after that the status in my immiaccount is Finalized.


Wow, that's really cool. You must have been amazed... They're working late in Brisbane then. I always feel that if I've heard nothing by the time I get into work (CET) it's all over for that day. In fact since both Europe and Aus changed clocks that it's all over as I sit on the train. Now I can sit there hoping each morning for another hour or two. 

Congrats again.


----------



## BHPS (Apr 12, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Wow, that's really cool. You must have been amazed... They're working late in Brisbane then. I always feel that if I've heard nothing by the time I get into work (CET) it's all over for that day. In fact since both Europe and Aus changed clocks that it's all over as I sit on the train. Now I can sit there hoping each morning for another hour or two.
> 
> Congrats again.


Absolutely, That wondered me as well hence i wrote it explicitly to keep hopes high for more couple of hours. I wish the pain of waiting gets over from your side very soon mate.
Thanks.


----------



## rameshbestha (Jan 16, 2014)

Still in dark room. :confused2:

ANZSCO - 261314
190 Visa Lodge with 60 pts - 18/07/2016
First CO contact GSM Brisbane - 03/08/2016 (PCC,FORM 80 )
Information provided - 10/08/2016 
Grant - xx/xx/xxxx :fingerscrossed::juggle:


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

BHPS said:


> Absolutely, That wondered me as well hence i wrote it explicitly to keep hopes high for more couple of hours. I wish the pain of waiting gets over from your side very soon mate.
> Thanks.


Your wish came true. Granted this morning


----------



## BHPS (Apr 12, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Your wish came true. Granted this morning


Hey That's Super Dude,
COngratulations, really very happy for you. BTW what time did you get your grant ?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

BHPS said:


> Hey That's Super Dude,
> COngratulations, really very happy for you. BTW what time did you get your grant ?


Couldn't tell you, my agent phoned me.

Happy family


----------



## gold berry (Jun 25, 2016)

*dibp call*

hii.. anyone called dibp recently?? i m unable to reach them..
any idea abt team 33 brisbane??:drama:


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

waiting anxiously for my grant since April 2016. fingers crossed.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Today 100 days of waiting ans still waiting. Gsm Brisbane is too slow.

sent from my iphone 7


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Any member has maria aa CO from GSM BRISBANE. pls reply.

sent from my iphone 7


----------



## seenA003 (Nov 10, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Today 100 days of waiting ans still waiting. Gsm Brisbane is too slow.
> 
> sent from my iphone 7


Good luck man!

It's been 115 days I lodged the application and still waiting for any kind of response. I uploaded all the required documents and maybe that's why CO hasn't contacted me. 


ANZSCO: 263111
ACS Applied: 17 May 2016
PTE-A: 2 June 2016
ITA : 6 July 2016
Visa lodged: 26 July 2016
Medical & PCC: 20 August 2016
CO Contact: ?????
Employment verification: 16 October 2016 (current employer)
GRANT: ?????


----------



## amanchhina33 (Oct 11, 2016)

hey guys i was a silent reader here but today i want to share i got the golden email the GRANT mine and my husband's
233914-Engineering Technologist
Visa lodged -12 Oct 2016
Documents -12/10/16
Resume uploaded-7/11/2016
CO contact-10/11/2016
doc uploaded-10/11/2016
Photo uploaded-20/11/2016
21/11/2016-grant




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

amanchhina33 said:


> hey guys i was a silent reader here but today i want to share i got the golden email the GRANT mine and my husband's
> 233914-Engineering Technologist
> Visa lodged -12 Oct 2016
> Documents -12/10/16
> ...


Congratulations. Who was your CO ?

sent from my iphone 7


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> amanchhina33 said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys i was a silent reader here but today i want to share i got the golden email the GRANT mine and my husband's
> ...


congrates your Grant was very quick. Hooe to see ours soon. who was your case officer


----------



## amanchhina33 (Oct 11, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> Congratulations. Who was your CO ?
> 
> sent from my iphone 7




It was brooke for first contact and keiley for the grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Too quick.i cant believe. Brisbane guys works at snails pace...anyhow congratulations again for your success.

sent from my iphone 7


----------



## amanchhina33 (Oct 11, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> Too quick.i cant believe. Brisbane guys works at snails pace...anyhow congratulations again for your success.
> 
> sent from my iphone 7




thankyou


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

seenA003 said:


> Good luck man!
> 
> It's been 115 days I lodged the application and still waiting for any kind of response. I uploaded all the required documents and maybe that's why CO hasn't contacted me.
> 
> ...


Yeh if ur verification has been done and no co contact. Cheer up mate. Ur grant is on the way. Good luck. Who is ur CO ?

sent from my iphone 7


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> Any member has maria aa CO from GSM BRISBANE. pls reply.
> 
> sent from my iphone 7


CO does not matter - once you are contacted by GSM for additional details then it goes into backlog queue & based on availability any CO can pick it up (based on what I got to know on call with GSM line. My original CO was different from the CO who was on my grant email).


----------



## seenA003 (Nov 10, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Yeh if ur verification has been done and no co contact. Cheer up mate. Ur grant is on the way. Good luck. Who is ur CO ?
> 
> sent from my iphone 7



I don't know about the CO since there is no correspondence. 

One of the these days I am thinking about calling to inquire the status of application, because it doesn't change from "Received" in past 04 months, can anyone help me find the contact numbers?


ANZSCO: 263111
ACS Applied: 17 May 2016
PTE-A: 2 June 2016
ITA : 6 July 2016
Visa lodged: 26 July 2016
Medical & PCC: 20 August 2016
CO Contact: ?????
Employment verification: 16 October 2016 (current employer)
GRANT: ?????


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

my case is under assessment in progress since october 2016 after second case officer requested additional inf. Now waiting for my grant. 210 days after visa lodge . kondly any one who can exactly tell me till how long should i wait. any reply from experts would be appreciated.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

seenA003 said:


> I don't know about the CO since there is no correspondence.
> 
> One of the these days I am thinking about calling to inquire the status of application, because it doesn't change from "Received" in past 04 months, can anyone help me find the contact numbers?
> 
> ...


If you have applied from India. Calling option has been closed. Email them and wait for their reply.
Good luck

sent from my iphone 7


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

ozland0123 said:


> my case is under assessment in progress since october 2016 after second case officer requested additional inf. Now waiting for my grant. 210 days after visa lodge . kondly any one who can exactly tell me till how long should i wait. any reply from experts would be appreciated.


Hi. You have great patience mate. What are the names of your both Co ?
was your case complex? 
U can enquire them from email.

sent from my iphone 7


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

brother my case is simple and is not complex. Its because of slow processing of Brisbane Team. Applied through Agent no idea of case officers name. all i want to know about my visa grant month. When will i get my grant. its been 210 days since visa lodged and 45 days since additional documents uploaded to second officer.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

ozland0123 said:


> brother my case is simple and is not complex. Its because of slow processing of Brisbane Team. Applied through Agent no idea of case officers name. all i want to know about my visa grant month. When will i get my grant. its been 210 days since visa lodged and 45 days since additional documents uploaded to second officer.


Yeh.Brisbane team is v v slow. No idea why they do v slow

sent from my iphone 7


----------



## seenA003 (Nov 10, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> If you have applied from India. Calling option has been closed. Email them and wait for their reply.
> Good luck
> 
> sent from my iphone 7


You mean all off-shore calling option is closed or just India.


----------



## sowmiya_syd (Aug 22, 2016)

how do we provide an reply to CO in writing when the application is still in Received status and the Information Provided button is not available..

Jus drop a mail with Attachment to Brisbane mail id ?

or add attachment in IMMI and drop a mail note ?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

seenA003 said:


> You mean all off-shore calling option is closed or just India.


Mate, not sure for other countries but indian calling option is closed for now

sent from my iphone 7


----------



## anandjthacker (Jun 22, 2016)

I lodged visa on 28 Oct 2016, CO contact on 7 Nov 2016 and awaiting CO contact / grant. Any views as to when the same may be received?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

anandjthacker said:


> I lodged visa on 28 Oct 2016, CO contact on 7 Nov 2016 and awaiting CO contact / grant. Any views as to when the same may be received?


Hope it comes early. But Brisbane team is v slow. Who is your Co ?

sent from my iphone 7


----------



## seenA003 (Nov 10, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Mate, not sure for other countries but indian calling option is closed for now
> 
> sent from my iphone 7


Looks like 'call to inquire' is closed for all off-shore applications. I called this number (+61 7 3136 7000) and there is an announcement saying we are no longer taking visa inquiry calls, please refer to border.gov.au for service standards and visa queries.


----------



## anandjthacker (Jun 22, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> Hope it comes early. But Brisbane team is v slow. Who is your Co ?
> 
> sent from my iphone 7


Oops, i goofed up... My CO is not from Brisbane, she is from Adelaide..!!!


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

anandjthacker said:


> Oops, i goofed up... My CO is not from Brisbane, she is from Adelaide..!!!


Than you will get ur visa soon as expected. 

sent from my iphone 7


----------



## sowmiya_syd (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi All, 

Good Morning !

I would like to share the happy news that we (Spouse- Primary Applicant, Me & our 2 kids), received our grant today at 5am IST !

CO- Brisbane .. Brooke ! 


Timelines :

261311 (Analyst Programmer )

EOI - 4-Oct-2016
ITA - 26-Oct-2016
189 Lodged - 30-Oct-2016
CO contact - 23-Nov-2016 ( AFP was partially scanned , asked for a rescan)
Replied CO - 23-Nov-2016
GRANT - 25-Nov-2016


I would like to thank everyone in this forum . I used all the information I gathered in this forum to prepare documents and read every post to understand trends .

Thanks all for your support and I wish to contribute my inputs when and where required and hope all get grants real soon !!

Thanks


Sowmiya


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

sowmiya_syd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good Morning !
> 
> ...


Thats great.. congratulations for quick grant.

sent from my iphone 7


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

sowmiya_syd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good Morning !
> 
> ...


1st contact and grant given Co were same ?

sent from my iphone 7


----------



## sowmiya_syd (Aug 22, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> 1st contact and grant given Co were same ?
> 
> sent from my iphone 7


yes same CO. Name is Brooke !


----------



## anandjthacker (Jun 22, 2016)

sowmiya_syd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good Morning !
> 
> ...


Congratulations...!!!

Brisbane CO seems to have picked up pace now... Hope the maintain such speed for everyone else as well...


----------



## anandjthacker (Jun 22, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> Than you will get ur visa soon as expected.
> 
> sent from my iphone 7


I hope so... Lets see what happens... This is a very anxious wait man...


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

days 210 and still counting. wait wait and wait thats what Brisbane Team is all about. No any email feedback from them even


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hope by next week ....brisbane shows some pace...as chrismas holidays are about to come.

sent from my iPhone 7️⃣📱


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hope by next week ....brisbane shows some pace...as chrismas holidays are about to come.

sent from my iPhone 7️⃣📱


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

Hopefully,



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> Hope by next week ....brisbane shows some pace...as chrismas holidays are about to come.
> 
> sent from my iPhone 7️⃣📱



How many Christmas Holidays?


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

in how many days we can expect a reply or a feedback from Brisbane Team regarding our email though only acknowledgement has been received that your email has been received. 
Any response with similar situation will be highly appreciated please


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

They usually won't reply to Emails


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

ozland0123 said:


> How many Christmas Holidays?


i do not know exactly but generally they remain off from 24th Dec till 5th Jan but not pretty sure about it.


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> i do not know exactly but generally they remain off from 24th Dec till 5th Jan but not pretty sure about it.


.

Thanks for the info . 210 days since visa lodged and still waiting. 53 days since second co contacted. Wait is killing me , any idea when will i receive my Grant.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

ozland0123 said:


> .
> 
> Thanks for the info . 210 days since visa lodged and still waiting. 53 days since second co contacted. Wait is killing me , any idea when will i receive my Grant.


Hope it comes today...but god knows mate. I am also in v stressful condition bro. My wife is pregnant and estimate delivery in march. Else i have to wait and pay more 

sent from my iPhone 7️⃣📱


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Good luck for new month of hope and desire.Hope December ends our waiting time and bestow with grants.
Cheers

sent from my iPhone 7️⃣📱


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

No grants in December yet from brisbane ? 
Waiting time is killing. 115 days since visa lodge and 94 days since co contact..what is going on guys.

sent from my iPhone 7️⃣📱


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Days 54 since last co contacted and days 210 since visa lodged. December bring some good news to us .waiting is killing


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

any grant in December ...?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

ozland0123 said:


> any grant in December ...?


There is little movement in Brisbane cases. hope to get good news soon.

Sent from i📱7


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> ozland0123 said:
> 
> 
> > any grant in December ...?
> ...


Insha Allah soon we will hear some good news


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

i have applied through an agent and its been 7 months not heard a single feedback from Brisbane Team. what if i call the GSM Brisbane Team and ask them if they need any further documents . Hope this will not create any problem or delay my case .
kindly advice what shall i do?


----------



## Sydneyboy (Aug 2, 2016)

ozland0123 said:


> i have applied through an agent and its been 7 months not heard a single feedback from Brisbane Team. what if i call the GSM Brisbane Team and ask them if they need any further documents . Hope this will not create any problem or delay my case .
> kindly advice what shall i do?


We are in the same boat ensive:


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

ozland0123 said:


> i have applied through an agent and its been 7 months not heard a single feedback from Brisbane Team. what if i call the GSM Brisbane Team and ask them if they need any further documents . Hope this will not create any problem or delay my case .
> kindly advice what shall i do?


mate, you can make a call to them and ask there is no such issue but it may trigger your verification too. Also from india calling option is no more only we can contact them through email. You can check if calling is still available in your country.
Rest god knows when GSM Brisbane will shower rain of grants. Hope before christmas holidays we all get grant who are waiting since long time.
Cheers


----------



## Sydneyboy (Aug 2, 2016)

Guys I updated my documents on 5th Nov and now my application is in "Routine Process". What does this mean? How long usually takes in this process?


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> ozland0123 said:
> 
> 
> > i have applied through an agent and its been 7 months not heard a single feedback from Brisbane Team. what if i call the GSM Brisbane Team and ask them if they need any further documents . Hope this will not create any problem or delay my case .
> ...


Thanks for the info. How calling them can trigger my verification please help and do you have any contact no of Gsm Brisbane Team please share with me


----------



## Sydneyboy (Aug 2, 2016)

ozland0123 said:


> Singh85 said:
> 
> 
> > ozland0123 said:
> ...



I have the same question


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

Calling does not make much a difference, however they will let u know if ur application been referred to external checks or not


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

ozland0123 said:


> Thanks for the info. How calling them can trigger my verification please help and do you have any contact no of Gsm Brisbane Team please share with me


I have heard from many that dometimes it lead to verification but lot of my known got their grant within a week after calling. Brisbane number +61731367000. hope it work for you in your Country.

good luck


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> ozland0123 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info. How calling them can trigger my verification please help and do you have any contact no of Gsm Brisbane Team please share with me
> ...


thanks for the phone no will try it till tomorrow. just one question . I hope it will not create any problem for me and for my agent as i have applied through an Agent.
Will BRISBANE inform my agent if i call them please reply with similar experience


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

what info i must have before calling them i mean gsm brisbane team. other than my date of birth please help


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

primary applicant Passport number


ozland0123 said:


> what info i must have before calling them i mean gsm brisbane team. other than my date of birth please help


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

adinil said:


> primary applicant Passport number
> 
> 
> ozland0123 said:
> ...


Thx brother whatelse. should i wait 1 month more because its only 60 days do i have to wait for 90 days


----------



## aditya070807 (Aug 25, 2016)

Gsm.brisbane co contacted us on 24th november and requested for 
Form80 for me and my wife
Our Singapore PCC
Health undertaking.

We were able to provide all by 5th December 2016.

Hope its gets picked up soon and no delay.

Any suggestions as to when Next communication update can be expected...


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

aditya070807 said:


> Gsm.brisbane co contacted us on 24th november and requested for
> Form80 for me and my wife
> Our Singapore PCC
> Health undertaking.
> ...


Mate, Brisbane guys work very slowly. i am still waiting since 1st co contact from 13 sep. They do not even reply to mails. 

Sent from i📱7


----------



## aditya070807 (Aug 25, 2016)

aditya070807 said:


> Gsm.brisbane co contacted us on 24th november and requested for
> Form80 for me and my wife
> Our Singapore PCC
> Health undertaking.
> ...


Got the grant today  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## krishna_46 (Nov 7, 2016)

aditya070807 said:


> Got the grant today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Congrats !!


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

aditya070807 said:


> Got the grant today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Too lucky man. Congratulations. Enjoy your day.

Sent from i📱7


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Yesterday many grants from Adelaide team but brisbane team guys are still sleeping. 
Cheer up Brisbane team .

Sent from i📱7


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

Probably most of Brisbane COs are on annual leave till mid January.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Again another disappointed week ends. Let's now hope for next week to bring glory in all PR aspirants timeline.

Sent from i📱7


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Subscribing..

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rameshbestha (Jan 16, 2014)

eace:
:bounce:
Finally, I have received my grant today. 
Thanks to the forum members for teaching me to have patience. 

Good luck and best wishes to you all... 

Timeline
EOI submitted: 04 Apr 2016
ITA:06 July 2016
Visa lodged: 18 Jul 2016
CO contacted: 03 Aug 2016
Grant: 16 Dec 2016
IED: NA as I am in Australia already


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

One of my friend needs guidance.

He got NSW 190 visa grant (HIS WIFE is the primary applicant) and is planning to go in Feb2017 for visa validation (permanently he will go to NSW in Jan2018 and later on his wife will join him after 5-6 months). As he is going for visa validation he is planning to land in VIC (so that he can stay with his old friends). He has no plans to enter NSW during this period. Also, he wants the apply ONLINE for IMMICARD. 

Now his doubts are:-

Is it fine not to enter NSW during visa validation?
Do he need to inform NSW?
Is it fine if he opts for job before his wife as he is NOT primary applicant? It matters?
Can he apply for IMMICARD During this period?

Thanks all for your help in advance


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

rameshbestha said:


> eace:
> :bounce:
> Finally, I have received my grant today.
> Thanks to the forum members for teaching me to have patience.
> ...


Congratulations mate. Which co team and co name please. 

Sent from i📱7


----------



## rameshbestha (Jan 16, 2014)

Singh85 said:


> Congratulations mate. Which co team and co name please.
> 
> Sent from i📱7


Brisbane Team


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

rameshbestha said:


> Brisbane Team


Co was Brooke or maria ?

Sent from i📱7


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

With the grace of Allah, We received our grant yesterday (Myself, my husband and two kids.

261312 - Developer programmer


06/07/2016 - Invited 
15/07/2016 - Visa Lodged
03/08/2016 - First CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - PCC, form 1221
10/08/2016 - Uploaded all the additional docs
16/12/2016 - Grant


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Sithi said:


> With the grace of Allah, We received our grant yesterday (Myself, my husband and two kids.
> 
> 261312 - Developer programmer
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Who was you co .?

Sent from i📱7


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Congratulations. Who was you co .?
> 
> Sent from i📱7


Kelly from GSM Brisbane


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

8 months since visa lodged and 73 days since last co contacted


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

ozland0123 said:


> 8 months since visa lodged and 73 days since last co contacted


Is that your 1st co contact ? 



Sent from i📱7


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

i lodged my NSW 190 Visa on 07Dec2016.

when should i expect CO allocation ? any timelines for CO allocation?

thanks for help


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> i lodged my NSW 190 Visa on 07Dec2016.
> 
> when should i expect CO allocation ? any timelines for CO allocation?
> 
> thanks for help


Have you uploaded all the documents?

Most of them have long vocation after Dec 23.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Have you uploaded all the documents?
> 
> Most of them have long vocation after Dec 23.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk



thanks for your reply.

i have already uploaded all the docs.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> thanks for your reply.
> 
> i have already uploaded all the docs.


You mean all? Nothing pending?

PCC ,medical, form 80?



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> Is that your 1st co contact ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from i📱7



No its 2nd CO.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

ozland0123 said:


> No its 2nd CO.


What he ask in 1st and why he go for 2nd contact

Sent from i📱7


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> What he ask in 1st and why he go for 2nd contact
> 
> Sent from i📱7


1st officer asked for Medical,PCC and Form 80
2nd Officer Wife and Self PCC and Tax Certificate against salary on 25th September 2016


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

ozland0123 said:


> 1st officer asked for Medical,PCC and Form 80
> 2nd Officer Wife and Self PCC and Tax Certificate against salary on 25th September 2016


Two times PCC. Could I please share the month in which 1st and 2nd co contact. As i am also waiting since Aug for 1st co to reply. How much time they generally take to respond after co contact.

Sent from i📱7


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

I did not understand 2nd time request. Why pcc again and what is tax collection for particular month of salary?

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> You mean all? Nothing pending?
> 
> PCC ,medical, form 80?
> 
> ...



yes. i uploaded all docs

PCC+MEDICAL+FORM 80+1221


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> yes. i uploaded all docs
> 
> PCC+MEDICAL+FORM 80+1221


Before this Friday or later January first week is the expected time to get a reply.

Some of the COs will be in long vocation even from first week of December to end of January. Process may be slow in two weeks from end of Dec.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Before this Friday or later January first week is the expected time to get a reply.
> 
> Some of the COs will be in long vocation even from first week of December to end of January. Process may be slow in two weeks from end of Dec.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Lets Hope for the best....

which team is the best when it comes to speedy GRANT?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> Lets Hope for the best....
> 
> which team is the best when it comes to speedy GRANT?


Ohh.. that's difficult to guess. It varies case to case.

Good luck. 

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Brisbane Team.
I am Waiting for grant....


----------



## Mogzee (Feb 18, 2016)

ramitmasalia said:


> Nothing at all! Called them many times but getting the same standard reply...u have to wait. More than 90days over now for.my application..which is their standard processing time. Stilll they are not giving any proper reply.
> Even 28days since submission of documents are over since Inwas alloted the Case officer.
> 
> I also asked whether the officer is same or new officer is alloted. They said we cnt tell that. No reply at all!! Strange!!!


Hey buddy, can you please share the contact details of the CO in Brisbane. I need it desperately. Its been 9 months and still no reply.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Mogzee said:


> Hey buddy, can you please share the contact details of the CO in Brisbane. I need it desperately. Its been 9 months and still no reply.


Mate, there is no open lines to GSM Brisbane from India. Email is the only option to contact them but unfortunately they do not reply to mails. 

Sent from i📱7


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

But i believe most of the COs are on long leave. May be right time to contact after Jan 8th 2017 in either way.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Can we expect grant today or is it holiday today ?

Sent from i📱7


----------



## roshand79 (Jan 16, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> Can we expect grant today or is it holiday today ?
> 
> Sent from i7




Last year there were 2 grants reported on immitracker this day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

roshand79 said:


> Last year there were 2 grants reported on immitracker this day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finger crossed than 

Sent from i📱7


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

CHRISTMAS HOLIDAYS OVER I THINK. HOW LONG TO WAIT MORE NOW Finger crossed


----------



## singhexpat20 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi all,

CO contacted me on Dec 7 and asked me to reply back within 28 days by giving checklist of documents to upload.

Can somebody please let me know other than clicking information provided in ImmiAccount, what should I reply to CO in email ?

Can I reply saying, "I have uploaded all the documents, please validate" ? 
And when can CO see your application again ?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> CO contacted me on Dec 7 and asked me to reply back within 28 days by giving checklist of documents to upload.
> 
> ...


Information provided button needs to be clicked after you have uploaded requested documents.

Once clicked, they will know that you have provided the requested details and they will back back if any. No need to send mail.

Even if you send/reply to the mail you received there is no harm.



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Guys, any idea when GSM guys will back to work again ?

Sent from i📱7


----------



## singhexpat20 (Dec 18, 2013)

dreamliner said:


> Information provided button needs to be clicked after you have uploaded requested documents.
> 
> Once clicked, they will know that you have provided the requested details and they will back back if any. No need to send mail.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have clicked information provided, any idea will my reference get verification calls or do I get any verification call before grant ?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

singhexpat20 said:


> Thanks. I have clicked information provided, any idea will my reference get verification calls or do I get any verification call before grant ?


This one question no one can answer.

It's all depends on CO. They may check anywhere ,anytime and anyhow based on the evidence we provided.

Heard Co called directly to applicants... Heard CO called company head to check if manager who signed is whether authorized to sign... Heard CO sending scan copy of declaration signed by manager to HR for verification....

It's like boolean algebra. CO need an output for combination of inputs to decide the grant.


Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

We would like to remind our customers that the NSW business and skilled migration office will close on 24 December 2016 for the holiday period, and will reopen on 9 January 2017. During this time, we are unable to process nomination applications or respond to your enquiries. NSW nomination applications usually take 12 weeks to process and we appreciate your help by not contacting us about enquiries within the first 12 weeks.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Co started working. 3 grants yesterday as per one expat member sc189 and one today sc190. Good luck guys who are waiting since long time.

Sent from i📱7


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Co started working. 3 grants yesterday as per one expat member sc189 and one today sc190. Good luck guys who are waiting since long time.
> 
> Sent from i7




No grants from Brisbane though. Been waiting since oct 10.
Shaan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

GOD bless Brisbane Team.


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

is it true that if you dont get reply to your email your case is under Security Checks. Its been 42 days since email sent and no any reply from their side. please reply


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

ozland0123 said:


> is it true that if you dont get reply to your email your case is under Security Checks. Its been 42 days since email sent and no any reply from their side. please reply


What was ur email for? they won't respond to status update


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,

My case is not been picked up since May 2015.. Its shows Received on immitracker. I know writing to them would be useless. But want to satisfy myself that I am writing to them.

Can you guys please share me the email id for brisbane and Adilade office. Since No CO is assigned, I am not sure if I would ever get any reply..


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

dreamsanj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My case is not been picked up since May 2015.. Its shows Received on immitracker. I know writing to them would be useless. But want to satisfy myself that I am writing to them.
> 
> Can you guys please share me the email id for brisbane and Adilade office. Since No CO is assigned, I am not sure if I would ever get any reply..


[email protected]
You Email them on above E-mail. I am sure you will get the answer or at least
they will consider your application within 15 days.
It might be happened your case has been finalized but they forget update it.
Did you submit form 80 and 1221


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Jamil Sid said:


> [email protected]
> You Email them on above E-mail. I am sure you will get the answer or at least
> they will consider your application within 15 days.
> It might be happened your case has been finalized but they forget update it.
> Did you submit form 80 and 1221


They forgot?

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Jamil Sid said:


> [email protected]
> You Email them on above E-mail. I am sure you will get the answer or at least
> they will consider your application within 15 days.
> It might be happened your case has been finalized but they forget update it.
> Did you submit form 80 and 1221


Thnaks for your answer,

I did upload all the documents alongwith 80 and 1221 for myself and wife.

Against my agent's suggestion.

Now I am feeling "Was my agent right in stopping me uploading all the files" If I had succumbed to his suggestion at least I would have had CO allocation.

SAD feeling.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

dreamsanj said:


> Thnaks for your answer,
> 
> I did upload all the documents alongwith 80 and 1221 for myself and wife.
> 
> ...


Brother dnt worry, just calm down and scrwe you agent.
With will fo GOD you will get direct grant.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Thnaks for your answer,
> 
> I did upload all the documents alongwith 80 and 1221 for myself and wife.
> 
> ...


Have you seen your immiaccount for your status and the list of documents uploaded?

Also do you know when the visa payment made?

Agent should have showed you when it is too delay.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

There is no agent in my case.
I submitted all the documents by myself.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Jamil Sid said:


> There is no agent in my case.
> I submitted all the documents by myself.


Not you my friend, I asked dreamsanj.



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

dreamliner said:


> Not you my friend, I asked dreamsanj.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


O really sorry because you both are dream so I MESSUP.(HAHHAHAAahha)


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Jamil Sid said:


> O really sorry because you both are dream so I MESSUP.(HAHHAHAAahha)


Yeah... I chosen word 'dream' casually. Now become reality. in fact all are Dreaming in this forum. 

Will wait for other mate reply.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

dreamliner said:


> yeah... I chosen word 'dream' casually. Now become reality. In fact all are dreaming in this forum.
> 
> will wait for other mate reply.
> 
> Sent from my lenovo using tapatalk


i respect.


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

farjaf said:


> What was ur email for? they won't respond to status update


2
email for status update : Assessment in progress since september 2016 after second case officer asked for documents


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Dear All
I have something to ask. Can an MBA Degree Holder having 8 years of experience as a Social Worker can apply or is eligible for australia immigration. 
Qualification MBA FINANCE
EXPERIENCE SOCIAL WORKER 8 YEARS.
IELTS OVERALL 6 EACH MODULE 6 BAND.
PLEASE HELP


----------



## Writepa (Jul 28, 2016)

dreamsanj said:


> Thnaks for your answer,
> 
> I did upload all the documents alongwith 80 and 1221 for myself and wife.
> 
> ...



SAD feeling.[/QUOTE]

You can look at thread visa 190 lodge January 2016 http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards-878.html
there is a case from a member b allen where he had to wait for a year. Then he called or file a complaint or something and finally he got a granted. Please check with him or look at the pages around page 878 where he did provide some information.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Thnaks for your answer,
> 
> I did upload all the documents alongwith 80 and 1221 for myself and wife.
> 
> ...


Mate, you must write to DIBP and enquire about the delay.
Hope you get direct grant.


----------



## singhexpat20 (Dec 18, 2013)

dreamliner said:


> This one question no one can answer.
> 
> It's all depends on CO. They may check anywhere ,anytime and anyhow based on the evidence we provided.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dreamliner.
In Immitracker, I have a question. what is employment verification ? After we lodge visa does employment verification happens and if so,how do we know that employment verification happened ?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

singhexpat20 said:


> Thanks Dreamliner.
> In Immitracker, I have a question. what is employment verification ? After we lodge visa does employment verification happens and if so,how do we know that employment verification happened ?


Immitracker is follow-up for the different visa category for reference.

Yes employment verification may happen or may not. We may come to know or may not.
Sometimes they do verification by surprise visit to employer.

Dibp has full authority in many ways to cross check the documents we submit.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

can anyone confirm if spouse IELTS/PTE is considered valid only for one year?

thanks for help.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> can anyone confirm if spouse IELTS/PTE is considered valid only for one year?
> 
> thanks for help.


Its 3 yrs I suppose else there are many other options to prove English ability of spouse. Please refer the dibp website for other options like school /college certificate


Sent from i📱7


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

day 157 not out.
Thanks to Brisbane Team.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Team Brisbane..............


----------



## vk_jay (Jan 29, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> day 157 not out.
> Thanks to Brisbane Team.


Ur lucky my friend....

189
Invited 27 April 2016
Visa Lodged on 27 April 2016
CO allocated on 9 May 2016.
Uploaded Additional docs on 10 May 2016.
Grant: XXX


----------



## Rajaastha (Jun 11, 2016)

vk_jay said:


> Ur lucky my friend....
> 
> 189
> Invited 27 April 2016
> ...


410 and going for 500


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Rajaastha said:


> 410 and going for 500


Mate, how come so long. Could u please elaborate.? 
Or GSM Brisbane is doing routine checkup.?

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Rajaastha (Jun 11, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> Mate, how come so long. Could u please elaborate.?
> Or GSM Brisbane is doing routine checkup.?
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


I don't know exactly. Every time saying assessment going on.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Rajaastha said:


> I don't know exactly. Every time saying assessment going on.


That's seriously insane. Some are getting grants within 1 month and some have to wait for year. 
You do not have any co contact yet ? 
And moreover any complexity in case ?

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Rajaastha (Jun 11, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> That's seriously insane. Some are getting grants within 1 month and some have to wait for year.
> You do not have any co contact yet ?
> And moreover any complexity in case ?
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣



__________________
Visa app-30th Nov 2015
Mechanical Engg
GSM Brisbane
CO_8th Dec '15
Co_18th Feb '16
Co_7th Jun'16
19th Aug'16 spouse added.spouse fee deducted on 23 sept 2016
28th sep'16 kid added.kid fee deducted on 7th Oct 2016

Complaint on border site .
on 7th Dec 2016.
Reply received on _21st Dec, feedback in 15 days.
.On 6th jan_saying assessment is going on.

Checked with IGIS 
On 8th Dec 2016 ,on 9th dec16 mail saying nothing is pending from there side.

Mail to Brisbane 4 times


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Rajaastha said:


> __________________
> Visa app-30th Nov 2015
> Mechanical Engg
> GSM Brisbane
> ...


That's sad. But co contacted you 3 times for what ? 

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Mates, on which email id we can contact Brisbane team to make a reminder about my case ? 
[email protected] gov.
[email protected] ?

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> Mates, on which email id we can contact Brisbane team to make a reminder about my case ?
> [email protected] gov.
> [email protected] ?
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


[email protected] ....

Useless email anyway


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

farjaf said:


> [email protected] ....
> 
> Useless email anyway


I already mailed them . Today morning I just wonder wether email id is not correct thus I do not receive any reply from co. But unlucky email id is correct and fact is GSM brisbane do not reply.  

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## vkv (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi all,
Yesterday I received one confusing mail from CO saying that provide:
"Evidence of employment - Employment reference letter issued by your Employer -
please see below for requirements" 
"Request Detail
Evidence of employment
Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation."

I am confused because I have already attached all employment reference for my past experiences (including, offer Letter, relieving letter, payslips, tax forms, bank statement).
For my current employer I have provided (statutory, Payslips, Tax form, Bank Statement).
Kindly guide me what should I do/attach documents as out of 60 documents I have already utilized 52 places and I am unsure what exactly they are looking for. 
Is there 


ACS done : 1 jun 2016 (exp 20, Education :15, Age:25,PTE:10)
PTE done: 7th Nov 2016
EOI: 5th Dec 2016
Invitation:21st Dec 2016
Visa Lodge: 22nd Dec 2016
All docs and Medical done: 30th Dec 2016
CO contacted: 16-Jan-2016


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

vkv said:


> Hi all,
> Yesterday I received one confusing mail from CO saying that provide:
> "Evidence of employment - Employment reference letter issued by your Employer -
> please see below for requirements"
> ...


Maybe some of the PDF may got corrupted. Its better you make joint PDF of different employment and adjust in remaining vacant spaces. I mean to say make one PDF of 1st employment and include salary statement, tax return , pay slip and like that. That only you can do in this situation.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## vkv (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks For reply.
I am planning to attach my Current employer (Offer letter and Australia deputation Letter) which I have missed in first attempt. Also will describe in email saying for all past employment proof has already been attached and if anything specific is missing could you please inform .
Would it be fine instead of attaching same docs again?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

vkv said:


> Thanks For reply.
> I am planning to attach my Current employer (Offer letter and Australia deputation Letter) which I have missed in first attempt. Also will describe in email saying for all past employment proof has already been attached and if anything specific is missing could you please inform .
> Would it be fine instead of attaching same docs again?


I suggest to attach documents again as asking same question again may annoy CO. be very careful while writing to them.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## vk_jay (Jan 29, 2016)

Did any1 managed to have a constant contact with CO. I never got any emails from CO !!!


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

vk_jay said:


> Did any1 managed to have a constant contact with CO. I never got any emails from CO !!!


Co never mail back but as you mail them your case gets highlighted and you get grant if everything is completed from co side.
This is what happens to many forks in this forum.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## ebhuvana (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi All, 
Has anyone manage to inform CO about extending the 28 days deadline to provide further document? I mailed to [email protected] but all I got is an auto-reply.

Also can you share what you did to inform them?

Thanks.

Occupation: 262113 Systems Administrator
ACS +ve: 6 JUNE 2016
PTE-A: Overall 82: 6 AUG 2016
EOI Submitted: 29 AUG 2016
State Nomination: 19 OCT 2016
CO Contact: 5 Jan 2017


----------



## coolmaddy (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi All,

I am also in the same Boat. I filed my application on 14 sep with 70 points. On 12 october CO asked for my Wife's resume and PCC from HK. I submitted wife's resume the next day and HK Police sent PCC within 20 days (CO letter to submit PCC was 28 days) i.e. by 1 week of Novmber but after that my case is only showing "Assessment in Progress".

Can anyone guide what can be done or how to reach CO. My case is being handled by GSM Brisbane.

It has already been 4 months that I have submitted the application. Has anyone else faced the same situation.

Plz help to guide.


----------



## ozland0123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> Co never mail back but as you mail them your case gets highlighted and you get grant if everything is completed from co side.
> This is what happens to many forks in this forum.
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣



Visa Lodged in April 2016 and last CO contacted on 1st October. Its been 270 days since visa lodged and 126 days since last CO contacted. Finger crossed. As per CO in routine Processing. How long to wait do not know.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

ozland0123 said:


> Visa Lodged in April 2016 and last CO contacted on 1st October. Its been 270 days since visa lodged and 126 days since last CO contacted. Finger crossed. As per CO in routine Processing. How long to wait do not know.


Team?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I believe the CO is asking about RNR in company letterhead for your current company. [Employment reference letter issued by your Employer]



vkv said:


> Hi all,
> Yesterday I received one confusing mail from CO saying that provide:
> "Evidence of employment - Employment reference letter issued by your Employer -
> please see below for requirements"
> ...


----------



## Ananyasen (Nov 24, 2016)

Does the COnnever check on your account before the 28 days period is over?!


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

One month since submitted CO requested documents, no updates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me (Jul 12, 2015)

ozland0123 said:


> Visa Lodged in April 2016 and last CO contacted on 1st October. Its been 270 days since visa lodged and 126 days since last CO contacted. Finger crossed. As per CO in routine Processing. How long to wait do not know.


Applied in May'16 and still waiting.. Had a Co contact early June, that's all about it.. 
Hv u had any emp verification..?


----------



## abcbog (Dec 19, 2016)

ramarajan_me said:


> Applied in May'16 and still waiting.. Had a Co contact early June, that's all about it..
> Hv u had any emp verification..?


I have applied on 16 Nov. 2016, and CO contacted on 14 Dec. 2016. Employment verification had been done for only one employer on 25 Jan. 2017, while the other employer, the HR informed me that no-one contacted them. Now, more than 50 days from the employment verification, and show from the CO.


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

Anyone having co Anna from gsm brisbabe. My waiting is 6 month from visa lodge date. Still showing application in progress after submitting all checklist documents on dec. Life got s*ck.


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

coolmaddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also in the same Boat. I filed my application on 14 sep with 70 points. On 12 october CO asked for my Wife's resume and PCC from HK. I submitted wife's resume the next day and HK Police sent PCC within 20 days (CO letter to submit PCC was 28 days) i.e. by 1 week of Novmber but after that my case is only showing "Assessment in Progress".
> 
> ...



hi cool
My situation is same as yours. Even i uploaded all checklist documents asked by CO no respond from 4 month. any update from you. Already inquiry by email and no respond too. did you call them please let me know your experience as i am too planning to call them soon. long wait no patient anymore??

keep in touch


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

rameshbestha said:


> Still in dark room. :confused2:
> 
> ANZSCO - 261314
> 190 Visa Lodge with 60 pts - 18/07/2016
> ...


hi ramesh,

what is your visa status now? did you try to call gsm brisbane? please let me know your experience becoz i am in same boat and wondering which contact number do i call to contact gsm brisbane. as phone number 131881 does say no respond for status update.:help:

thank
manoh


----------



## Satanz (Feb 14, 2017)

Anyone here whose CO is 
Adam
Position Number: 00002381

Signature
ACS: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
EOI Date : 31-Jan-17
EOI 190 points : 65+5 pts
NSW Invite : 9 - Feb - 17
NSW approve: 14 -Mar - 17
EOI 190 Lodge date : 15 - Mar -17 (NSW)
Grant:


----------



## Ananyasen (Nov 24, 2016)

Anyone with CO Alexandra?


----------



## vk_jay (Jan 29, 2016)

One year since submitted CO requested docs....


----------



## DeanB (Jan 31, 2017)

Only one grant from Brisbane this month on myimmitracker.
I wonder what the issue is?


----------



## YKV (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering if there will be two CO's assigned to a single visa application. I was contacted by two different CO's for more information. 




-------------------------------------------------------------
190 visa 263212 - ICT Support Engineer*
Points breakdown:
Age:30| English:10| Education:15|Work Experience:10| State Sponsorship:5
ACS - +ve*
PTE-A - Proficient (14-May-16)*
EOI 190 NSW - 14-June-16 (70 Points)*
NSW 190 Invite - 13 Jan 2017
Application filed - 23rd Jan 2017*
NSW Nomination - 14th Feb 2017
Visa Lodged - 10th April 2017
1st CO contact (Brisbane) - 18th April 2017
IP pressed : 26th April 2017
2nd CO contact (Brisbane) - 18th May 2017
IP pressed : 19th May 2017
Visa grant - waiting?!?!?


----------



## DeanB (Jan 31, 2017)

Todays score on immitracker at time of post:
Adelaide - 6 
Brisbane - 0


----------



## verdikt (Jun 16, 2012)

I've had mates with the same points and requirements as me apply a month after me from the same city, but they were lucky to fall under Adelaide and I under Brisbane. Fastforward six months and I'm the only one still waiting for a grant.

Frustrating, but such is life. Good luck to you all x)



YKV said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if there will be two CO's assigned to a single visa application. I was contacted by two different CO's for more information.


From what I've heard, it depends which CO picks up the application from where it's been left out. So it could be a different one now that it's your third time? Also could I ask what does IP pressed mean in your signature? Cheers!


----------



## DeanB (Jan 31, 2017)

verdikt said:


> I've had mates with the same points and requirements as me apply a month after me from the same city, but they were lucky to fall under Adelaide and I under Brisbane. Fastforward six months and I'm the only one still waiting for a grant.
> 
> Frustrating, but such is life. Good luck to you all x)
> 
> ...



IP = Information Provided


----------



## Solaiman (May 25, 2017)

*Visa 189*

I have applied 189 visa 29th December. Medical & PCC submitted on 29th January after CO requested for these. Yet now no response found. Please can anyone say whta may happen.


----------



## YKV (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Hope you get your grant soon...



verdikt said:


> I've had mates with the same points and requirements as me apply a month after me from the same city, but they were lucky to fall under Adelaide and I under Brisbane. Fastforward six months and I'm the only one still waiting for a grant.
> 
> Frustrating, but such is life. Good luck to you all x)
> 
> ...


----------



## Soneji (May 25, 2016)

shahshyam2007 said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> I was contacted by Amanda (60016358) from Brisbane on 17 May 2016. Uploaded the requisite documents (current employment certificate, bank statements) on 7 June and waiting since then.
> 
> ...


@shahshyam2007

I have same CO and am waiting for my grant from last 2 months. No update. I have sent one gentle email reminder to update me on the status. How was your experience with the CO? 

What's your email id so that I can write to you separately?


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

Still no update from Brisbane ??


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Hang in there guys ! We will get it soon


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

vk_jay said:


> One year since submitted CO requested docs....


Sorry to hear that buddy , hang in there


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Soneji said:


> @shahshyam2007
> 
> I have same CO and am waiting for my grant from last 2 months. No update. I have sent one gentle email reminder to update me on the status. How was your experience with the CO?
> 
> What's your email id so that I can write to you separately?


Did the co reply ?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Sf80 said:


> Anyone with co Victoria?


Reporting in !


----------



## Shanmukha (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi 
Is Recently any one got Visa Grant...?


----------



## sdilshad (Jun 28, 2016)

Anyone got Suzanne as co?


----------

